# بخصوص امتحــــــان السكة الحديد (2012)



## hoba (11 نوفمبر 2012)

الســــــــــلام عليكم
تنبيه هام : بالنسبة للسادة المهندسين الذين تقدموا لمسابقة السكة الحديد في نطاق القاهرة الكبرى … آخر الأخبار أنه سيتم تعليق كشف الأسماء ومواعيد الإمتحانات إن شاء الله يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 20/11/2012 وذلك في نفس المكان الذي تم التقديم فيه ولن يتم ارسال خطابات لأحد … أكرر هذا الكلام خاص فقط بالمهندسين في نطاق القاهرة الكبرى فقط
ذهبت بنفسي يوم 8 لمجمع هيئة السكة الحديد ووجدت هناك إعلان معلق عند المكتب الذي تم التقديم فيه ودخلت المكتب وتأكدت من صحة المعلومات الواردة بالإعلان وكذلك علمت انه لن يتم ارسال خطابات لأحد 

فياريت اللى عنده اى معلومات عن اسئلة مهندسين مدنى فى المسابقات السابقة ميبخلش علينا وفى نفس الوقت عايزين نتواصل مع بعض بعد معرفة المواعيد المحددة للامتحانات لمعرفة الجديد

شكــــرا


----------



## hoba (11 نوفمبر 2012)

انا لوحدى اللى مقدمة فى المسابقة ولا ايه ؟


----------



## nodaaa (13 نوفمبر 2012)

hoba قال:


> انا لوحدى اللى مقدمة فى المسابقة ولا ايه ؟


 والله انا كمان عايزة اعرف عن الامتحان اى حاجة ياريت حد يفيدنا هو صحيح هيكون فيه امتحان نظرى واخر عملى وهيكونو فى ايه بالنسبة لمدنى


----------



## hos1989 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بعض نماذج للأسئلة
سكه حديد.rar 
وإجابة بعضها
اجابات بعض اسئله السكك.rar


----------



## احمد رفيق محمد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## hoba (13 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عرفت بعض المعلومات من مهندسيين امتحنوا فى المسابقة اللى فاتت بس للاسف مش مدنى ان الامتحان شفوى وفى تقديم لنفسك باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## adhmdemo (14 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب ايه لزمه اللغه الانجليزيه في الموضوع انا نفسي 
لما يكون فيه اختبار يكون ليه معايير مش يكون كده وخلاص


----------



## hoba (14 نوفمبر 2012)

هو الشفوى بينقسم ل 3 مراحل اولا تقديم نفسك باللغة الانجليزية حتى تخصصك ومشروعك باللغة الانجليزية
ثانيا اسئلة فنية فى تخصصك 
ثالث معلومات عامة


----------



## م.محمد عمر (14 نوفمبر 2012)

انا أيضا مقدم بس فالشرقية ياليت لو حد عنده خبر عند ميعاد الامتحان او النمازج للإمتحان


----------



## engmze (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله ويجى الامتحان والتقديم على خير اولا واخير الثقة فى الله ثم الثقة فى النفس


----------



## hoba (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مواعيــــــــــــد الامتحانـــــات

مواعيد امتحانات السكة الحديد.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## hoba (18 نوفمبر 2012)

انااسفة ياجماعة انا اكتشفت انها مواعيد غرب الدلتا يعنى اسكندرية ومطروح والبحيرة
واى جديد هعرفه هقول ان شاء الله


----------



## engmze (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكى الله خيرا يابشمهندسه ووفقك الله 
واعتقد انه لمنقطة القاهرة والجيزة هتكون قبل امتحانات الدلتا على ماعتقد


----------



## hoba (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*مواعيد امتحانات مدنى (القاهرة)*

مدنى.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## engmze (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكى الله خيرا يابشمهندسه ووفقك الله لما تحب وترضى


----------



## ebn elboshy (20 نوفمبر 2012)

انا مدني وامتحاني يوم 26-1 مين معايا


----------



## hoba (20 نوفمبر 2012)

انا هسبقك بكتيييييييييير 13\1 على العموم لو عرفت معلومات عن الامتحان ياريت تقول وانا ان شاء الله لما امتحن هقولكوا ايه الاخبار


----------



## ebn elboshy (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ياااااااه ده انتي هتكوني اتعيني وانا لسه مش امتحنت


----------



## hoba (12 يناير 2013)

مفيش اخبار عن الناس اللى امتحنت انهارده


----------



## ebn elboshy (12 يناير 2013)

ربنا معاكي بكره وربنا يوفقك بس عشان خاطري بكره اول حاجه تعمليها تطمنينا عملتي ايه وتعرفينا ايه اللي تم وربنا معاكي يارب


----------



## aboelkheir (13 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ياريت ياجماعة اللي امتحن يقولنا حصل ايه وجزاكم الله خيرا على روح التعاون وهل هو ده اخر امتحان ولا فيه مقابلة تانية بعد اجتياز الامتحان الاول


----------



## shimaa sayed (23 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا امتحنت يوم 16/1 قسم كهرباء قوى و الامتحان الحمد لله كان سهل و هو عبارة عن سؤال لتعريف نفسك باللغة الانكليزية و سؤال عن المشروع و كان ايه دورك فيه و بالنسبالى مسالنيش عن حاجة فى التخصص اوى لانى قلت انى كنت اعمل قبل ذلك فى لوحات تحسين معامل القدرة فسالنى عن طبيعة عملى فقط و الامتحان مخدش اكتر من عشر دقائق


----------



## aboelkheir (2 فبراير 2013)

الرجاء من الزملاء اللى امتحنوا في قسم مدني بفيدونا


----------



## mostafa sharf (2 فبراير 2013)

[=aboelkheir;الرجاء من الزملاء اللى امتحنوا في قسم مدني بفيدونا]

:81:ريح نفسك ماحدش هيفيدك بحاجة لان محدش بيحب يساعد في حاجة هو بينافسك فيها .فاعتمد على الله وتوكل واللى نصيبك فيه هيكون 
ودا للاسف سبب في تخلف بلادنا اللى عنده معلومة وخبرة بيبخل بيها على من هو اصغر منه ومن ينافسه .الامن رحم ربي 
ولكن الحمدلله في هذال المنتدى الجميل هناك من يفيدك بخبراته ومعلوماته
.لكن فى الامتحان انت اللي هتساعد نفسك بنفسك :81:


----------



## aboelkheir (3 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس مصطفي وهريح نفسي زي مانت قلت والرزق مكتوب


----------



## hos1989 (4 فبراير 2013)

واحد زميلي إمتحن امبارح والامتحان يبدا الساعة 10 والدخول بالترتيب و اول حاجه بيقولك عرف نفسك بالانجليزي ويسالك شغال ولا لأ وبعدين يسالك عن السكة زي مثلا كام اتساع السكة المسافة بين القضبان و الفدو و قطاع التزليط و هكذا.
يعني من الاخرة تاخد قطاع في السكة وتفصصه بالابعاد وكل حاجه.
والله الموفق


----------



## aboelkheir (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salamegy (27 فبراير 2013)

اين مكان الاختبار بالقاهره


----------

